# hog trap without welding?



## rhbama3

Hi Guys,
 Kinda new area for me as i usually just shoot hogs when Deer hunting. As usual after the first few go down, they turn nocturnal.Our lease is infested with hogs but we aren't allowed to hunt with dogs. I'd like to make a trap as cheap as possible. Does anyone have plans for a trap that doesn't include welding? TSC has hog panels for around $50 for 4ft x 16ft but if you know of a cheaper source thats even better! appreciate any input.


----------



## HOGDOG76

USE THE TALLER CATTLE PANELS AND THEY ARE ONLY ABOUT 20 A PANEL. METAL POSTS AND PIPE CLAMPS MAKE FOR A PRETTY STRONG TRAP WITHOUT WELDING AND THEN BUILD A SLIDE DOOR OUT OF 3/4 PLYWOOD WITH A 2 BY 4 FRAME FOR A SLIDE DOOR.A CONTINUOUS TRAPPING DOOR IS BETTER BUT MAY TAKE A LITTLE MORE WORK.SURE WISH YOU COULD USE DOGS B/C I AINT FAR AWAY.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Tsc in Tifton has the 4x16 hog panels for 22.99 and cow panel for 19.99.
For about 55 bucks you can fill your frezer with alot of pork . Find some one to weld it for you they will last longer.
I got 1 that is 10 years old that we welded and still catch hogs in it.
just my 2cents


----------



## watermedic

Use the panels and drive steel fence posts in the ground then tie the panels to the posts with wire.

Use a slide gate that uses a rope and stake to hold it up. Feed the pigs around the trap for a few days. Open the gate and allow the pigs to feed in the trap for another day or two, then set the trap by driving the stake in the ground just enough to hold the gate open. Place the bait around the stake and be ready to grill some pig!!

With the weather warming up, the trap needs to be checked daily.

I have caught many pigs in a trap like this. I used two panel and made the trap 8x8 which is plenty big enough.

If you have a buch of piglets running around, you may have to add a run of chicken wire around the bottom of the trap to hold them.


Call me before the cookout!!


----------



## rhbama3

Thanks guys!
 I'll get the panels this weekend and i've got friends scouting for welding help. Hogdog's idea's have definately got me thinking i may just be able to do this. I'd really like to keep from having a lot of welded angle iron on it as weight will be an issue. I guess the Albany TSC is just out of the cattle panels, which is why i kinda freaked at the idea of $250 just for 5 panels. Thanks alot, Robert


----------



## Grover Willis

I buy the panels at 1/2 price at out TC if they are bent or messed up.  It takes nothing to straighten them out and build a great trap out of them.  It might be worth it to ask your TC.


----------



## Just 1 More

I use cable clamps on the corners.. about 6 per corner and they hold great.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks guys!
> I'll get the panels this weekend and i've got friends scouting for welding help. Hogdog's idea's have definately got me thinking i may just be able to do this. I'd really like to keep from having a lot of welded angle iron on it as weight will be an issue. I guess the Albany TSC is just out of the cattle panels, which is why i kinda freaked at the idea of $250 just for 5 panels. Thanks alot, Robert


Only angle on my traps is on the front to make a channel for the door to slid in I just weld the wire to the wire plenty strong enough and light enough for 1 man to move around..


----------



## armowarrior

i would weld it for you no charge but im in chattanooga tn.

http://www.limestonemedia.com/how-to-plans/wild-hog-portable-trap-2.htm


----------



## hog trapper

no need to weld it we use hose clamps to tie everything together . this keeps it portable .


----------



## 56willysnut

We made several traps outa cattle panels and tee posts, two panels made into a circle work good, we used a swing gate- chain link 3' gate- with the hinges bolted to a large pipe just inside the panels and a tee post on either side of the door opening ( cut out section of panel but left bottom wire). use a tee post to support open gate and rig up a trip wire from sides of trap and tie another line(we used trotline or jugline string)to the trip line to an "S" hook for the gate release. The S hook barely catches the door at the lower end to hold it up. when the piggies bump the trip line it pulls the S hook off the gate letting it drop. Also had a bungee cord to hold the gate closed. A round trap offers no corners for the hogs to climb out of the trap- it happens with large hogs.!  Tee post every 5' around circle is enough.  Many a Texas hog met their fate using this type trap.


----------

